# Bare Minerals Haul...



## thebeautybible (Jul 25, 2011)

I was using the colour Medium Beige in my Bare Minerals, but sometimes I feel its a little dark so I got Fairly Medium and Fairly Light and I can mix these with my Medium Beige . I also got a pot of Mineral Veil and a Summer Bisque concealer. I wouldn't reccomend this for under eyes, it can look a little dry (it emphisises those little white dots, what they called?) but its good for blemishes.​ 



_Summer Bisque / Fairly Light / Fairly Medium_
_



_​ There is a massive range of Bare Mineral blushers. I have a few already and I got a couple of new ones that got released a few months ago, Vintage Peach and Sorbet.​ 



_Vintage peach / Sorbet_​ 



 	Faux Tan is one of my favourite fake tans.​ 



 	Never tried the mascara so thought I would give it a whirl. The eye shadows are soooo pretty!​ 



_Grace / Java / City Lights / Cocoa _​ 

 



 	Got to try out the new Pretty Amazing Lip colours. There are a couple that are nice, I got Ambition. I also got Amber Buxom. The Buxom Lipglosses plump your lips a little which I like.​ 



_Amber / Ambition_​ ​ _Whats everyones favourite bare minerals products?_​


----------



## InfiniteSarah (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome! I like to use my Bare Minerals Matte foundation when I don't feel like using my liquid Mac Studio Fix. It is always my fall back item when I'm in a huge rush! And the Buxon lipglosses taste so minty and delicious!


----------

